# Filling a sinkhole



## Mrdippy (Jan 25, 2011)

What is it from? Prior digging, water leak, or do you live in Florida


----------



## Beozeo61 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Large Sinkhole*

It was caused by a water leak I am pretty sure.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the leak is gone ---just use soil--having gravel under the soil will change the drainage and may lead to a dry patch in the lawn.


----------



## runoff (Sep 20, 2011)

*filling a sinkhole*

Do you live in a city limits? Is the sink hole in the tree lawn? Was the water leak fixed? If the answer to all of these questions are "yes" then it's just the excavation backfill settling. You will probably have to fill it a couple of times before it stops settling. Just use dirt.


----------



## Beozeo61 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Sinkhole*

This hole is about the size, and shape of a living room. House is 50+ years old. Not caused by settling. Pretty sure a water leak. But fill dirt will probably work, just going to take a lot of it!:furious:


----------



## lendosky (Dec 23, 2010)

wait for the soil to become semi dry if possible then bring in fill dirt and use a plate compactor to make sure you got a good foundation. Then the last 12'' be a little less aggressive with the compacting.

If the amount of soil being used is going to be a problem for you financially I would contact a hauling/grading company and see if they can drop off a load at your place. It might cost you a little bit but it will be much cheaper than calling a supply store considering most mauling companies pay dumping fees for the soil.

Or if you live in a city where pools are installed on a regular basis--drive around. Find someone digging nearby and offer them $50 or whatever to drop it off at your place. It's worked for me multiple times.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Contact your city governement first then your city Parks Department. They may have material they would donate to you if you pay the transportation. That could save a few dollars. If that doesn't work contact new home builders and see if they can help you.


----------

